# Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...



## Ansgar (18. August 2008)

Moin,

Meine Kumpels hatten sich fuer das Wochenende vorgenommen, Forellen fischen zu gehen. Das bedeutet allerdings gute 3 Stunden Fahrt in die Berge, wo es zur Zeit auch richtig kalt ist. Das Zielgewaesser war ein kleiner Stausee. Wie viele andere ist dieser Stausee vor langer Zeit angelegt worden um ein nahegelegenes Kohlekraftwerk zu speisen. Irgendwann hat die Fisheries Behoerde angefangen, den See mit Bach- und Regenbogenforellen zu besetzen und in der Vergangenheit habe ich da schon ein paar schoene Fische fangen koennen. 

Wegen der langen Fahrt haben meine Kumpels fuer 2 Tage ein Blockhaus in nem Dorf in der Naehe gemietet und sind dann Freitag gleich nach der Arbeit losgefahren. Ich musste Freitag lange arbeiten und bin eh nicht so ein „Forellen im See Angler“ (ich gehe lieber am Meer oder am Fluss angeln). Ausserdem hat der See wegen der Duerre einen geringeren Wasserstand, wodurch man am Ufer an vielen Stellen im feisten Lehm-Matsch steht, was ich auch nicht so super finde. Ich habe daher gleich abgesagt und meinte nur „Vielleicht komme ich am Samstag fuer den Tag hoch“. Freitag abend checkte ich dann im Internet noch mal den Wetterbericht – Oh Nein! Das typische Wetter der letzten Wochen mit 2 Meter Wellen und starken Winden war auch an diesem Wochenende wieder vorherrschend. Diesmal waren es sogar 3 Meter hohe Wellen, da ist an Fischen am Meer ueberhaupt nicht zu denken. Vielleicht doch Forellen angeln? Naja, als ich am Sonnabend um 9 aufwachte, hatte ich gar keinen Antrieb. Erstmal Fruehstueck, nen Kaffe und mal gucken. Als ich so beim Fruehstueck sass dachte ich: Nee, lass man - super lange Fahrt dahin, die letzten beiden Male hatte ich nicht mal nen Biss und da im See Forellen angeln, lass man. Ich hab denn meine Angelsachen so durchgeguckt und dachte „Was machst Du heute bloss?“ – denn im Winter sind die Optionen doch etwas begrezt. Dann fiel mein Blick auf meine Watjacke und mir fiel das angeln im Winter an der Ostsee wieder ein. Der kalte Wind, das aufgepeitschte gruengraue Wasser, der einsame Strand ... Irgendwie hatte ich denn auf einmal die Sbiro Rute in der Hand und die Thermoskanne und den Rucksack... Ist einfach so passiert... :q:q:q Im letzten Augenblick ist auch noch die Blinkerrute dazugekommen und um 11.30 Uhr war ich auf der Bahn... 
Den ganzen Weg lang habe ich dann meine Entscheidung verflucht – Viel zu spaet unterwergs, viel zu lange Fahrt (von den Spritkosten mal ganz zu schweigen), und richtig viel Verkehr, dann das rumeiern in den Bergen - und das Wetter verschlechterte sich zu allem Uebel auch noch stetig. Das Thermometer war mittlerweile von 20 auf 6 Grad gefallen und der Wind war sicher 20 Knoten. Auf den letzten 50km veraenderte sich meine Stimmung ein wenig – es sah hier alles so schoen winterlich aus und erinnerte mich an die dunkle Jahreszeit in Deutschland. Aus den Kaminen der vereinzelten Haeuser stieg Rauch auf und der ganze Kommerz und die ganzen Neonreklamen lagen weit hinter mir. Ueber den Schotterweg rollte ich die letzten paar Kilometer zum Damm. Ah, da sind die Autos meiner Kumpels – frag mich, wie es denen wohl so ergangen ist heute. Mittlerweile ist es 14.30, eine laecherliche Zeit – denn im besten Falle habe ich jetzt noch 3 Stunden zum Angeln bevor es dunkel ist. Zwar habe ich eine Taschenlampe dabei aber die hereinziehende Regenwand, die Kaelte, der lange Rueckweg und die komplette Einsamkeit hier lassen ein Angeln in die Dunkelheit herein doch etwas fragwuerdig erscheinen.

Puh – ganz schoen kalt und der Wind peitscht in den Baeumen! Im Wind ist es denke ich gerade mal etwas ueber Null Grad. Das ist zwar in Deutschland zum Mefoangeln normal, aber hier sind das schon fast arktische Temperaturen und ich bin froh, dass ich meine Watajcke aus Dtland dabei habe. Erstmal schnell dicke Sachen anziehen und nen Tee aus der Kanne. So kalt wie das ist kannst Du das rumhantieren mit Sbiro und so am Wasser komplett vergessen, denke ich bei mir und bereite beide Ruten bereits beim Auto vor – und hoffe, dass ich keine Montage abreisse. 
Dick eingepackt mache ich mich auf den Weg zum See. Nach einem Kilometer erreiche ich den Staudamm. Raufgeklettert und WOW! Der Wind weht mir direkt ins Gesicht und hat Sturmstaerke, es ist saukalt und mittlerweile richtig dunkel durch die hereinziehende Regenwand. Ich kann kaum atmen so stark ist der Wind und denke bei mir „Was fuer eine verdammt geniale Idee heute hier her zu fahren!!“ #q
Der einzige Grund warum ich nicht gleich wieder umgedrehe ist, dass ich diesen ganzen weiten Weg hier her gefahren bin und es mir ziemlich dumm vorkaeme unverrichteter Dinge wieder abzuziehen... Dann lieber wenigstens zwei Stunden oder so dem Inferno trotzen und dann nie wieder im Winter hier her kommen ...:q
In der Ferne weit hinten rechts am Ufer sehe ich 5 sich bewegende Punkte – das muessen meine Kollegen sein. Die haben es gut, die haben den Wind im Ruecken... Aber das dauert mindestens 45 Minuten da hin zu laufen - dann habe ich gar keine Angelzeit mehr, das bringt nichts. Also, runter nach links zu der kleinen Felswand die ich letztes Mal ausfindig gemacht hatte. Das schien ein guter Platz mit tiefem Wasser (an den meisten anderen Stellen faellt der See eher flach ab) – und waehrend der Fahrt hat meine Ueberlegung von „mit Spinner im aufgewaermten Flachwasser“ (Da waren es draussen noch 20 Grad) komplett zu „Mit Spiro und Fliege auf Grund in tiefem Wasser“ (als das Thermometer 6 Grad anzeigte) gewechselt. Das 3 Grad kalte Wasser scheint dies zu bestaetigen.

Am Boden angekommen ist es etwas besser als auf der Staumauer, aber der Wind peitscht die Schaumkronen vor sich her und die Flachwasserbereiche sind der reinste Hexenkessel – das sieht hier ja aus wie an der Ostsee bei Sturm wundere ich mich. „Hier kannst Du nicht fischen – Du musst die 500m bis zur naechsten ausgepraegten Bucht laufen“, denke ich bei mir, „Dort kannst Du evtl mit Wind im Ruecken halbwegs normal fischen...“. Nach 250m bin ich bei der Felswand angekommen, an der ich eigentlich fischen wollte – und ich werfe einen Blick ins Wasser. Das sieht ja garnicht schlecht aus? Richtig schoen angetruebt am Ufer, aber nach ca 10m ist das Wasser wieder klar. Wo das hier so aufgewirbelt ist, muss doch Nahrung im Wasser sein. Das muss ich ja nun doch wissen – und intuitiv greife ich nach der Blinkerrute, denn die Fische sind hier sicher eher im Mittelwasser unterwegs...
Der erste Wurf seitlich zum Wind kommt trotz 10gr Blinker 30m unterhalb von mir fast am eigenen Ufer wieder an. Boah, das kannst Du vergessen – und mehr als 10gr werfe ich mit der Rute nicht. Naechster Versuch mitten in den Wind – klaegliche 15 m vor mir faellt der Blinker ins Wasser. Egal denke ich - der muss nicht weit raus, das Wasser ist tief ... Ich lasse den Blinker ein paar Meter sinken und fange an einzukurbeln. 3m vorm Ufer ist Schluss – Zack, bssssssss – BOAH, guter Fisch! 2 – 3 Spruenge, dann taucht sie tief. Wo soll ich diesen Fisch hier landen?? Greifen will ich den nicht – dabei ist die Gefahr zu gross dass der superfeine Drilling aufbiegt. Da vorne ist ein kleiner Einschnitt im Felsen, da kann ich sie raufspuelen (dank der grossen Wellen heute – muss ja auch was gutes haben). Eine Minute spaeter liegt die Bachforelle vor mir. Was fuer ein Hammerfisch - die hat 4 Pfund!! Schnell bugsiere ich sie auf einen hoehergelegenen Abschnitt (wobei ihr der Drilling aus dem Maul faellt...) und schlage den Fisch ab.

YES!!!! Gerade dachte ich noch „Was machst Du hier eigentlich?“ – und jetzt geht mir das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. 
Das war der zweite Wurf und ich war gerade 5 Minuten hier – und ich fang hier diesen geilen Fisch? Wo gibt es denn sowas? Ich haette doch mit meinen Kumpels um 5 Uhr morgens hier sein sollen? Vergeblich den ganzen Tag Blinker schmeissen und dann nach einem langen harten frustrierenden Tag vielleicht endlich den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen sollen?? 
Auf einmal macht mein ganzer Trip Sinn – Ja, es scheint fast so, als gaebe es eigentlich gar keine sinnvolle Alternative zu meiner Vorgehensweise. Ein Musterbeispiel fuer einen Film mit dem Motto „das Geheimnis meines Erfolges“ – in dem ich dann erklaere warum ich genau zu der Zeit an dem Tag hier auftauchen musste und mir klar war, dass ich hier diesen Fisch fangen wuerde!!  (Obwohl natuerlich nichts mehr von der Wirklichkeit entfernt waere :q:q:q)

Die Licht spiegelt sich auf den Schuppen des wunderschoenen 55cm langen Fisches und ich nehm erstmal einen Schluck aus der Thermoskanne und weiss garnicht ob ich jetzt noch weiterangeln oder mich einfach nur freuen soll?! 

Ich habe denn noch 1 1/2 Stunden mehr oder weniger halbherzig noch ein bisschen weitergeangelt – aber ausser einem weiteren verlorenen Fisch und einer abgerissenen Montage passierte nichts mehr und mit einsetzender Dunkelheit, heftiger werdendem Regen und immer staerker werdendem Wind bin ich dann wieder zu meinem Auto zurueck gegangen. Meine Kollegen waren mittlerweile schon weg – aber ich bin dann zu deren Blockhuette gefahren und wir haben am Kamin noch etwas geschnackt. Sie hatten nicht mal einen Biss und meinten es waere ja wohl unglaublich dass ich hier nur fuer 2 Stunden fischen hergefahren bin und heute auch noch wieder zurueckfahre - und dass ich da mal eben antanze und nen guten Fisch fange und sie den ganzen Tag garnichts fangen?! Als ich denn wieder im Auto sass um den langen Weg wieder nach Hause zu fahren habe ich nur gedacht – Tage gibts, es die gibt es garnicht. Und heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag... 

Cheers
A


----------



## rob (18. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

sehr schöner bericht ansgar!
dafür danke!
lg rob


----------



## bacalo (18. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

Moinsen Ansgar,

so selten sind diese Umstände gar nicht.

Danke für das Berichten und Petri Heil zu der 55iger.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Ossipeter (18. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

Herrlich, das sind die Erlebnisse die sich ins Innere einbrennen!
Danke, dass wir teilhaben durften!


----------



## ~ hunter ~ (18. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

petri zu der schönen forelle und danke für diesen tollen bericht...  #6


----------



## Gralf (18. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

Hallo

schöner Bericht.



Ansgar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> „Was fuer eine verdammt geniale Idee heute hier her zu fahren!!“ #q
> Der einzige Grund warum ich nicht gleich wieder umgedrehe ist, dass ich diesen ganzen weiten Weg hier her gefahren bin und es mir ziemlich dumm vorkaeme unverrichteter Dinge wieder abzuziehen...


 

Aber dann ist Angeln pflicht. Und wenn man erstmal angefangen hat...:q

Danke für den Bericht und Grüße


----------



## Ansgar (19. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

Moin, 

habe gestern noch mal mit meinen Kumpels geschnackt (denn die hatten ja den ganzen Sonntag noch gefischt) - an der gleichen Stelle und an allen moeglichen anderen Stellen, von 5 Uhr morgens bis in die Dunkelheit, mit meinem Blinker und anderen Blinkern - und? Nicht mal ein Biss |supergri|supergri|supergri Garnichts... 
Mein Fisch war der einzige Fisch am Wochenende :vik:

Wo gibt es denn so was?

Anbei noch mal ein Pic (hatte leider keine Kamera dabei, daher erst im Anschluss fotografiert, war schon dunkel und ich musste nachtraeglich mit Kontrast usw rumspielen... Sieht jetzt aus wie ne Mefo?? Naja, vielleicht besser als nichts...)

Cheers
A


----------



## BallerNacken (19. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

jo echt nen schöner Bericht und petri zu deinem Fisch...

aber eine Frage stellt sich mir. Dein wohnort ist hamburg (oder zumindest in der Nähe?)? Von da aus 3h Fahrt in die Berge? neee

Um diese Jahreszeit knapp über null grad. auch neeee

also wo warst du? oder hab ich das überlesen? Norwegen?#c


----------



## Ansgar (19. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> jo echt nen schöner Bericht und petri zu deinem Fisch...
> 
> aber eine Frage stellt sich mir. Dein wohnort ist hamburg (oder zumindest in der Nähe?)? Von da aus 3h Fahrt in die Berge? neee
> 
> ...



 Nee - GEGENUEBER von HH!!  

Nimm mal nen Globus und schau mal was so ziemlich genau gegenueber von HH ist (also einmal quer durch durch das Ding)  

Kleiner Tip: Hier ist Winter und es gibt hier viele Beuteltiere(daher dieser Beitrag auch in "Angeln Weltweit"...)

Cheers
A


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

schöner Bericht ! #6 :m


----------



## Achmin (19. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

Jouw, hat Spaß gemacht, zu lesen!


----------



## Tiffy (20. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

Na denn mal Glückwunsch zum Fang. Den haste Dir auch verdient :m

Schöner Bericht #6


----------



## zanderzone (20. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

Na sag schon: Wo steckst Du???


----------



## BigEarn (21. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

Auf der Gefaengnisinsel mit den giftigen Tierchen steckt er :q


----------



## Ansgar (21. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Na sag schon: Wo steckst Du???



Haette nicht gedacht, dass das jetzt noch schwierig ist herauszufinden |kopfkrat:m - ausserdem war das hier eigentlich eh schon immer jedem bekannt, aber natuerlich hat sich hier im Bord so einiges geaendert und viele der "alten Jungs" scheinen nicht mehr dabei zu sein... (obwohl hier ja diesmal doch einige gepostet haben, thumps up sach ich nur...)

Bevor hier die ganz grosse Konfusion ausbricht will ich das Raetsel deshalb denn doch mal aufklaeren... :m 

Gegenueber von Hamburg (auf nem Globus) befindet man sich in der Suedhalbkugel. Etwas praeziser ist so grob gegenueber von HH (ganz genau habe ich das natuerlich nicht ausgemessen) ein ziemlich grosses Land mit vielen Beuteltieren. Dieses Land ist (natuerlich) Australien. Und um das Land herum ist ganz viel MEER - und ick sall halt juemmers nur noch meer sehn... 

So, schoin Maenners, dat wi dat denn ok kloor mokt hebben - und nu aff to'n fischen...

Cheers
A


----------



## Ansgar (21. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Auf der Gefaengnisinsel mit den giftigen Tierchen steckt er :q



Hahaha, da ist ja noch einer von der "alten Garde" - das hat sich jetzt aber genau ueberschnitten. Moin Big Earn, altes Haus...:m:m Hoffe alles laueft gut in Dunedin?

Da haette ich mir ja nun meinen Beitrag komplett sparen koennen :q:q:q

Du sollst Dich mal gerade melden von Deinem letzten Stop vor der Arktis der niemals zur Besiedlung haette freigegeben werden duerfen - weil ausser fuer Schafe, Possums und Kiwis die Natur zu lebensfeindlich fuer irgendwelche Spezies ist ... :q:q:q

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## BigEarn (21. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

Na, da hast Du doch glatt die 10 pfuendigen Truttas vergessen, die sich hier bester Gesundheit erfreuen :vik:
Dass Dunedin nicht unbedingt lebensfreundlicher Raum ist, streite ich aber nicht ab.  Die Kombination von Leichtbauweise, mangelnder Zentralheizung und eisigen Southwesterlies wird mich daher auch Ende des Jahres nach Auckland treiben. Ist wohl nicht ganz so warm wie Aussie aber bei weitem nicht so giftig :q
Ist ausserdem viel zu gefaehrlich bei euch dort drueben:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7ci3b-IsWg&feature=related 

Die anderen Gruen Videos sind auch nicht schlecht :m


----------



## Ansgar (22. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Na, da hast Du doch glatt die 10 pfuendigen Truttas vergessen, die sich hier bester Gesundheit erfreuen :vik:



Nee - vergessen habe ich die ueberhaupt nicht! Nur derentwegen bin ich ja komplett erfuellt mit Neid - was bei Schafen, Kiwis und Possums nicht so der Fall ist - daher konnte ich die natuerlich nicht mit auf meine Liste setzen. Das wuerde ich aber natuerlich hier niemals zugeben, dass ich auf einen Halb-Kiwi wegen seiner Forellenfischerei (und Lachsfischerei around Christchurch und Barschfischerei - wo fangen sie die dicken Flussbarsche eigentlich?) neidisch bin |supergri|supergri



BigEarn schrieb:


> Dass Dunedin nicht unbedingt lebensfreundlicher Raum ist, streite ich aber nicht ab.  Die Kombination von Leichtbauweise, mangelnder Zentralheizung und eisigen Southwesterlies wird mich daher auch Ende des Jahres nach Auckland treiben. Ist wohl nicht ganz so warm wie Aussie aber bei weitem nicht so giftig :q
> Ist ausserdem viel zu gefaehrlich bei euch dort drueben:
> 
> Die anderen Gruen Videos sind auch nicht schlecht :m



Ja, hatte ich neulich schon mal gesehen das Ding, echt lustig... Glaube der ein oder andere Touri ueberlegt sich das ein paar Mal hier her zu kommen... Ganz unberechtigt ist es auch nicht, denn wir haben hier leider immer wieder Vorfaelle von Touris, die viel zu leichtsinnig sind. Und Deutsche sind leider immer ganz weit oben mit dabei. Ob das nun darum geht komplett OHNE IRGENDEINEN PLAN "mal eben von Darwin nach Perth zu fahren" oder ob das um per Anhalter fahren oder was auch immer geht. Leider gibt es jedes Jahr wieder Story's von Vergewaltigungen, Mord oder was auch immer. Koennte natuerlich ueberall passieren und man laesst sich in Australien wegen der generell netten Leute auch leicht verleiten, denke ich - aber man sollte doch bisschen vorsichtig sein. Insgesamt ist Australien aber natuerlich noch ein recht sicheres Reiseland - insbesondere wenn man sich mal ueberlegt, wie viel Touris hier unterwegs sind und das viele von denen an superentlegenen Stellen rumlaufen... 
Also, keine Panik - nur ein bisschen mehr Vorsicht...

Viel Spass weiter in Dunedin und dann in Auckland. 

Cheers
A


----------



## Sailfisch (23. August 2008)

*AW: Heut war wohl mal wieder so ein Tag...*

Der Bericht wäre mir doch fast durch die Lappen gegangen!

Glückwunsch zu Deinem Fangerfolg und besten Dank für den lesenswerten Bericht!


----------

